# problème coupure se son



## jujulianos (6 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis la dernière mise à jour, j'ai un problème de son quand je regarde un film, le son coupe brutalement alors que l'image continue. je fais pause mais l'apple TV ne réagit plus il faut que je revienne sur le menu...
je relance le film et souvent ca bug et c'est très long pour revoir le film...
Ceci peux arriver 2 à 3 fois sur un film de 115 minutes...
C'est une Apple TV 3 eme generation que j'utilise avec mon imac et la bibliothèque partagés, le tout en WiFI.

Avez vous eu ce problème ? 
Mon disque dur est presque plein sur l'imac, est ce que ca peux venir de la ?


----------



## wamseb64 (15 Avril 2014)

J'ai le même problème de façon aléatoire alors que si je passe par plex en airplay, le son fonctionne


----------



## jujulianos (22 Avril 2014)

Toujours pas réussi a résoudre mon problème, j'ai réinstalle iOS de l'apple TV ...

Si quelqu'un a une piste ?? 

J'utilise iVI pour transformer mes mkv en M4v

Merci


----------

